# New Pleco



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Any ideas what kind this is?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hmmm kinda looks like a rubber lip. not sure.


----------



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

Its L176B. They are called bulldog or rubberlip.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Exactly what Kribs and level drummer said. Usually found at your local petsmart, common stock they keep.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

^^ I agree with what they said^^


----------



## xlabidokidx (Mar 2, 2006)

kribs, if that is your tank with the zebra? plecos WOW.. they go for like.. 200 dollars or more around here..


----------

